# Advice, tips needed



## chris_ann91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am an American, married to an Egyptian, who works in KSA. We are planning for me to come and stay with him for awhile. My sister at this point is completely freaking out at the mention of me going to Saudi Arabia to live. It wouldnt be for at least 9-12 months from now anyway.
What can expect?


----------

